# ELITE 8 Sunday Games



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

#11 George Mason Patriots
vs
#1 Connecticut Huskies
2:40 PM CBS 
MCI Center
Washington,D.C
Preview
​-------------------------------
​#4 Florida Gators
 vs 
#1 Villanova Wildcats
5:05 PM
Hubert H Humphrey Metrodome
Minneapolis,Minn.


Preview
​


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

UConn and Florida


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Tip-off right around the corner. I'm hoping GM pulls the upset. Unfortunately, I'm guessing the only only upset will be the other quarterfinal.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm taking UConn and Florida. 

Florida is going to kill Nova on the boards. If Nova can really hit the 3-ball today they'll have a chance, but i see florida taking it.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

LOL Rudy Gay still has an undecided major. Hmm...I wonder if he's coming back next year.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

What's the point of picking a major if you KNOW for a fact you're going pro?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Hilton Armstrong is showing off some decent post skills and a shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

heaven forbid you should work on a degree :laugh:

speaking of work... armstrong is workin GM's big men over.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

UConn's defensive rebounding has been awful this tournament...they've dodged so many bullets.

Jeff Adrien = star next year. Book it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm really surprised that UConn is still around.I figured someone would take advantage of one of their bad efforts.I would love it if Mason could pull this off,but they need to start forcing turnovers and hitting their shots.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Like A Breath - i was about to say the same thing. Adrien is a monster. isn't he 3/3 already?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If I'm ever a pornstar I'm taking Tony Skinn's name.

Ed Nelson vs. Jai Lewis right now...550 pounds of undersizedness.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

anyone know why ed nelson left GT? other than he wanted to right the Huskies coattails to a national title.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

this is a ballgame!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Adriend may end up with 30 before it's over - all off his teammates missed shots.

btw, rudy gay is amazing


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

My new quote of the month...

"You know he’s been in the weight room, and he hasn’t said no in the cafeteria either" - Bill Raftery speaking of Ed Nelson


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Want to know why Rudy Gay is a top 3 pick?

Knocks down beautiful 3 ball. Broken up pass that seemed impossible to get to - leads to points on the other end. Gets the ball in the open court and unselfishly feeds it down low to Ed Nelson, who finishes.

Not huge scoring numbers, but just made all the right plays with skills and athleticism.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

That was a big play to end the half. I really think UConn should've run the clock all the way down, 6 seconds is too much time to give to a run-and-gun team.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> LOL Rudy Gay still has an undecided major. Hmm...I wonder if he's coming back next year.



At UCONN, we don't declare a Major until our Junior Year.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> That was a big play to end the half. I really think UConn should've run the clock all the way down, 6 seconds is too much time to give to a run-and-gun team.



I'll take a wide open 3 from Rashad anytime of the game.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

TM said:


> anyone know why ed nelson left GT? other than he wanted to right the Huskies coattails to a national title.


He had family in MASS he wanted to be closer to.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> Want to know why Rudy Gay is a top 3 pick?
> 
> Knocks down beautiful 3 ball. Broken up pass that seemed impossible to get to - leads to points on the other end. Gets the ball in the open court and unselfishly feeds it down low to Ed Nelson, who finishes.
> 
> Not huge scoring numbers, but just made all the right plays with skills and athleticism.



Now he's just due for one big dunk haha. Whether it be a lob or in the open court on a fast break.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

sov82 said:


> At UCONN, we don't declare a Major until our Junior Year.


Didn't know that, we have to declare ours after our freshman year. Is there any reason why everybody else in the lineup chose political science?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

They probably want to be in all the same classes. At my school, if you took a class with a basketball player, you would have 2 or 3 of them together at least.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> Didn't know that, we have to declare ours after our freshman year. Is there any reason why everybody else in the lineup chose political science?


Not sure. I did take classes with Armstrong and Brown (and Emeka) when I was in school. Emeka was at 90% of the classes. Armstrong and Brown showed up 50% of the time.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Okafor = Academic All-American... Armstrong and Brown = not


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm surprised that the crowd isn't in this game more.Probably more UConn fans than you'd expect.Doubt that Mason has a huge fanbase beyond people rooting against UConn



Holy Crap...What a big play by Butler Three And 1!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> Didn't know that, we have to declare ours after our freshman year. Is there any reason why everybody else in the lineup chose political science?


Probably because it's Duke's equivalent to Sociology. The jock major.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Duke just doesn't recruit anyone who can't handle the academics.It would be counterproductive to bring someone in and then have him be ineligible or just leave because he couldn't handle the class work.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

GMU showing it belongs with a four-point lead and 4:40 to go.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It would be so nice to see an 11 seed going to the Final Four.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd love to see it, but they look extremely tired... UConn's just waiting to win


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a beautiful break.GM is not doing this with gimmicks or luck.They are a damned good team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tony Skinn can ball.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TM said:


> My new quote of the month...
> 
> "You know he’s been in the weight room, and he hasn’t said no in the cafeteria either" - Bill Raftery speaking of Ed Nelson


that is awesome haha. I heard Raftery when he said it and it was hilarious.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Was it Rudy Gay who tipped in the Lewis miss for GM?Maybe I like him better than I thought


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Marcus Williams...amazing.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Marcus Williams...amazing.


Yes, yes he is. May have just saved UCONN's life.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus Williams is ridiculous. Jesus Christ.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so when will anderson win it? 10 seconds left? 5?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow. Huge defensive stop by George Mason.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Funny thing is that this is easily the best game UConn has played in the tourney and it looks like they may finally lose without just giving it away like I figured they would.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is insane.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

George Mason is just good at all 5 positions. Amazing game.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

No!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OMFG.

Destiny.

This is absolutely incredible.

"What can Brown do for you?"


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well that sucks


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Denham w/ the reverse to tie it! We're going to OT! My boi from Canada


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Denham Brown is clutch, no doubt.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

uconn is so gonna win this game and the title, its destiny.

why are they even playing OT? its so obvious


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

GMU not looking disheartened, playing very good ball in OT.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Has George Mason missed ONE hook shot all game?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

George Mason - Final Four Team?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

What a sweet shot by Campbell.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The continue to play flawless basketball. Under the circumstances and considering the talent disparity, that's incredible.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

Premier said:


> George Mason - Final Four Team?


uh no. uconns not gonna lose this. no way, they will pull it out. destiny


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If GM plays the way they have so far in the tourney they could win it all.It's not like they've been lucking out.They have been straight up balling


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Premier said:


> George Mason - Final Four Team?


It's beginning to look that way. Beating UCONN in OT will further prove that they're legit.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Not so clutch anymore.

George Mason - the giant killers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

damn it Lewis knock these bad boys down


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

Uconn Will Win


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh snap.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This guy isn't human.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

he will make 1 or 2, and uconn will strike again. this uconn team will go down as one of the most clutchest ever


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Williams w/ the big trey. Come on UConn.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh No! Oh No! Oh No!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*"By George!!!"*


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Clutchest ever...

Hahahahahaha


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

...And George Mason holds on to win it. They are going to the Final 4!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

UConn found one too big to pull out of their asses


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn was always not bringing it for 40 minutes, finally caught up with them.

Congrats to Larranaga. This is the biggest tournament win since Villanova won the title in 1985.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

UConn........

Damn.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

UConn had all that talent and they lost. You can't win without having heart. George Mason deserves this b/c they outplayed them the whole game.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

YEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:banana: :banana: :banana: 
:cheers:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

George Mason beat Michigan State, UNC, and UConn. Wichita State, too, but those other three wins are impressive.

Is this the biggest upset in the tourney, ever?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

damn i was wrong, i thought they had angels looking down on them or something lol, guess not


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

It feels good to have Virginia represented in the Final Four. :banana:


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

hey wheres that uconn fan lanteri?? i guess he wont be posting here anymore. hop off the bandwagon..........


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

George Mason was specifically pointed out by Billy Packer as a team that was undeserving of an At Large Bid. "I'm looking at this schedule and I'm just not seeing anything" Is North Carolina and UConn good enough for you Billy? I'm crying just thinking about the biased announcing that GMU will get against either Florida or Nova.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

George Mason beat UCONN. They played a flawless game. This was the best game UCONN played in the tournament and they got beat. Congratz to George Mason.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

That was one of the best games I've ever seen. Props to George Mason.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> George Mason was specifically pointed out by Billy Packer as a team that was undeserving of an At Large Bid. "I'm looking at this schedule and I'm just not seeing anything" Is North Carolina and UConn good enough for you Billy? I'm crying just thinking about the biased announcing that GMU will get against either Florida or Nova.


Great point. All the national media guys that complained about the mid-majors should be held accountable.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

SlamJam said:


> hey wheres that uconn fan lanteri?? i guess he wont be posting here anymore. hop off the bandwagon..........


:laugh:


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> :laugh:


Do you think Redick and Williams were watching the game? I'm sure they were back at their dorms long ago.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

sov82 said:


> Do you think Redick and Williams were watching the game? I'm sure they were back at their dorms long ago.


:laugh:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Florida is playing well so far. We could have two SEC teams in the Final Four, rather than the two Big East schools everyone was expecting.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

jworth said:


> Florida is playing well so far. We could have two SEC teams in the Final Four, rather than the two Big East schools everyone was expecting.


 I never expected UConn to make it.I just expected them to lose sooner.It's incredible how a team can have so much talent and play like absolute crap half the time.What surprises me is that they played a relatively good game today and lost after playing three completely uninspired games where they gave their opponent good oppurtunities to beat.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

sov82 said:


> Do you think Redick and Williams were watching the game? I'm sure they were back at their dorms long ago.


Seniors don't live in the dorms.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Great point. All the national media guys that complained about the mid-majors should be held accountable.


Yeah but Hofstra should have been in too or at least before GMU.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Yeah but Hofstra should have been in too or at least before GMU.


Well obviously not.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Well obviously not.


Never know what Hofstra might have done...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lowry isn't getting away with the same stuff he got away with against BC.If they call the game tight then he's not going to play very long.It's one thing to be agressive on defense,but he just never stops going after the ball.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Diable said:


> Lowry isn't getting away with the same stuff he got away with against BC.If they call the game tight then he's not going to play very long.It's one thing to be agressive on defense,but he just never stops going after the ball.


And thats what makes him so good.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lowry is only good because he gets away with it.If they blew the whistle every time he fouled it he would play about three minutes a game


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well, you could say the same thing about Stockton too.

Is it just me or does it seem like the refs are trying to even out the fouls. Nova is definitely committing everything they get called for, but Florida is starting to pick up some really ticky tack fouls.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratz to Flordia and George Mason today. Two well executed games.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Up yours Billy Packer!

Is this the first time there has not been a single #1 in the final four? That means UCLA is the highest seed left in the tourney.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Seniors don't live in the dorms.


Lol, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn at sov.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Where's that T-Shock guy? The guy that goes to Hofstra... I wanna know what he's thinking after Hofstra beat G Mason twice in the final week of the season and now Mason is going to the final four. What was the committee thinking?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Hofstra's pissed but too bad


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> George Mason was specifically pointed out by Billy Packer as a team that was undeserving of an At Large Bid. "I'm looking at this schedule and I'm just not seeing anything" Is North Carolina and UConn good enough for you Billy? I'm crying just thinking about the biased announcing that GMU will get against either Florida or Nova.


Don't you wish you could interview Packer and Nantz about their rants before the tourney??
I still think Cincy got screwed, but George Mason struck a serious blow for the mid majors. 
I hope they take the whole, F###ing thing...... :clap:


----------

